# Logan 200 With Peerless Motor Wire Issue?  Help



## 98rangerll (Mar 10, 2016)

I purchased a logan 200 and it came with a peerless 1/3 electric motor wired for 110 but the drum switch has me worried I think it's wired wrong when I turn the switch one way it goes one and if I turn it the other way it goes on fast and there is no ground wire hooked up both directions on the switch make the safe spin the same way any help is appreciated


----------



## 98rangerll (Mar 10, 2016)

View media item 95189View media item 95188


----------



## 98rangerll (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2016)

Could you first please go through and delete the blurred photo and then all of the duplicates.  Then write out everything that is on the motor nameplate.  And say what the drum switch make and model are.

There is probably a junction box on the motor.  Sometimes the motor connection instructions are on the inside of the junction box cover.  If there are, either post a photo (if it is legible) or write out the information. 

How many wires are there coming out of the junction box and what is each labeled (original labels on the wire, not what's written on the more recently applied tape.


----------

